# If your dog ...



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If your dog had a theme song, what would it be?

Thought this would be fun. Can't wait for the chuckles or the grooving. I am still deciding on what mine would be. If you have one, post the youtube link so we can listen.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

It would definitely be that one that says sunshine lollipops and rainbows everywhere. There's nothing like a happy puppy! Cute topic.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cupidsmommy said:


> It would definitely be that one that says sunshine lollipops and rainbows everywhere. There's nothing like a happy puppy! Cute topic.


That was my bichon, Fifer's song too. He was such an optimist.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We made this Ray's song, in fact he is named from a line....listen for "sending Rays of Sunny Love." It was the song that we sang to Fifer when he was leaving this world. I think Fifer loved us so much, that he came back in a new body: Ray. Ray is so much like Fifer, and he comes when I call him Fifer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jz706sJMjg


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Penny would be "Kung Foo Fighting" LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzPcMzy4WI8
Lola "When I need you" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoXcRw9gJCA


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

And here is MiMi's song. I sing it to her, but when she sings it, it goes Me, Me, Me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SGLzMnkbe4

I doubt that anyone in their right mind will be able to sit through the whole thing, but one verse and you will get the idea.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pippers song would definitely have to be "What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong. He is just such a happy go lucky little guy and he loves everything and everyone. He especially loves his food and you can tell when it's meal time he is thinking to himself.....life is great.... What a wonderful world! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yCcXgbKrE


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's Dewey's. Just substitute Dewey Brown instead of LeRoy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's Laurels. The happiest , silliest dog that I know!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is hilarious. Tough Lola, sweet Penny, happy Pipper....and "meaner than a junk yard dog" Dewey.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Sylie said:


> And here is MiMi's song. I sing it to her, but when she sings it, it goes Me, Me, Me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SGLzMnkbe4
> 
> I doubt that anyone in their right mind will be able to sit through the whole thing, but one verse and you will get the idea.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I can hear the ME ME ME.....so funny!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here's Dewey's. Just substitute Dewey Brown instead of LeRoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwDohEEQ1E


Deborah,
You must delete this!:HistericalSmiley: Poor little Dewness always gets all the BLAME. Bless his sweet heart:innocent::wub:

Don't worry, your Auntie and Carley have your back :thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My sweet Violet


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hardy, he is a little bit Different!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, what great songs! I'll have to think about it!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I need to catch up and watch all these! I'm with Sherrry -still deciding on mine.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

That's easy Boomer would be "Can't Touch This". I always think of this song when it's bath time, don't know how he knows but he stays out of reach.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

luvsmalts said:


> That's easy Boomer would be "Can't Touch This". I always think of this song when it's bath time, don't know how he knows but he stays out of reach.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo


That's a great one!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

There are so many too choose from! Now I know I am always teasing about Boo being a pest, but he really is a lover boy. Loves to nonstop kiss. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F60JuxlE-HQ

This one is perfect for the both of them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Rf92q_4Nw


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I sing, "Little Poopies, Little Poopies, Little Poopies" over and over to the theme song to Weeds. I have no idea why, I just do. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Tune starts at about 18 seconds in.
Little Boxes


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor Hardy! Now if I can just get Kung Foo out of my mind. Back to listening.....


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Penny would be "Kung Foo Fighting" LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzPcMzy4WI8
> Lola "When I need you" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoXcRw9gJCA


Lol, "Kung Foo Fighting"! Love it.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here's Dewey's. Just substitute Dewey Brown instead of LeRoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvwDohEEQ1E


Love Dewey's!!

How did you get the video to show in your post instead of just a link?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> There are so many too choose from! Now I know I am always teasing about Boo being a pest, but he really is a lover boy. Loves to nonstop kiss.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F60JuxlE-HQ
> 
> This one is perfect for the both of them.
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I got such a kick out of these.
I showed the family. Hubby said that we have too much time on our hands! lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is easy - Penelope Purebreed where are you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pv4xmZF_EI









He loves wearing his cape and tights - but hey who doesn't?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, Mags you are forgiven for taking so long to reply to the trouble YOU started....LOL Robin Hood and Little John was Per-Fect.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Perfect*

Now that was just perfect and he had the outfit too. 




wkomorow said:


> That is easy - Penelope Purebreed where are you:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pv4xmZF_EI
> 
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sylie said:


> And here is MiMi's song. I sing it to her, but when she sings it, it goes Me, Me, Me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SGLzMnkbe4
> 
> I doubt that anyone in their right mind will be able to sit through the whole thing, but one verse and you will get the idea.


Not allowed to view in my Country... mmm. is it rude? LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

These are fun... Dewey Brown... 

Penny is Kung foo fighting because when she plays she twists and turns and deeks kicks... looks just like kung foo. all with a huge grin on her face. 
Lola is "when I need you" because she is such a little needy thing. Must be beside and on my People at all times, and a grumpy guts if not.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> That is easy - Penelope Purebreed where are you:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pv4xmZF_EI
> 
> ...


Hah! love it..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Who me?*

Hahah, my husband says that all the time.



Mindi's mom said:


> Love Dewey's!!
> 
> How did you get the video to show in your post instead of just a link?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Lou's would be - 

http://youtu.be/4WT7nBGX5eU

Nola's - 

http://youtu.be/6IUG-9jZD-g

Dallas would definitely be - 

http://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Girls just want to have fun. In the Cindi Lauper video she had that off-center top knot!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> Lou's would be -
> 
> http://youtu.be/4WT7nBGX5eU
> 
> ...


Great songs, I can't get the first one out of my mind. II remember it when Woopie Goldberg remade it in Sister Act as My God.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler's is 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU5h_eU2sSo

Shiny Happy People: REM

He's fun, smiley, shiny and loves to dance/jump--this is fun and jumpy song!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is fun!Im loving all the songs!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

https://youtu.be/GeJuUqDqY00 This would be both Riley and Sissy's theme song! I need a picture of them!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> https://youtu.be/GeJuUqDqY00 This would be both Riley and Sissy's theme song! I need a picture of them!


That's a good one Sherry!!!! I can relate to that!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

love that one Sherry.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> There are so many too choose from! Now I know I am always teasing about Boo being a pest, but he really is a lover boy. Loves to nonstop kiss.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F60JuxlE-HQ
> 
> This one is perfect for the both of them.
> ...


I need this today :aktion033::wub::aktion033:

These both were great !!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

These are all so great! What a fun thread! 

WE have a lot of music playing in our house and my kids are always saying 'THIS IS TWEETY' or "THIS IS SOOOOOO Dolce" === they love associating songs to their furry little dogs!

I enjoyed all the music this morning as I pictured each one of your dogs!! ...so fun!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> There are so many too choose from! Now I know I am always teasing about Boo being a pest, but he really is a lover boy. Loves to nonstop kiss.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F60JuxlE-HQ
> 
> This one is perfect for the both of them.
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I missed this one, too funny


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What great songs everyone has!

Daisy's song would be "On the Sunny Side of the Street." She is such a happy waggy little girl, and you cant be anything but happy when you see how happy she is..."cause the rover, crossed over!"
If I never had a cent, I'd be rich as Rockafella, cause I have Daisy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEsgLzgH_po

Max's song would have to be "I'm Your Boogie Man" because he loves to dance for a treat. He looks like a little Muppet dancing. He makes us laugh every time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ee3C2m3OXE


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> What great songs everyone has!
> 
> Daisy's song would be "On the Sunny Side of the Street." She is such a happy waggy little girl, and you cant be anything but happy when you see how happy she is..."cause the rover, crossed over!"
> If I never had a cent, I'd be rich as Rockafella, cause I have Daisy!
> ...




KC and the Sunshine Band!!! Wow!!! That took me back!!!! Sunny Side of the Street could be Laurel's song too!! Great songs!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I love the Boogie man! That could be Boo too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> KC and the Sunshine Band!!! Wow!!! That took me back!!!! Sunny Side of the Street could be Laurel's song too!! Great songs!


Don't you love the embroidered bell bottoms and the wood paneling!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love all of these! Great thread!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is Riley and Sissy when they get off the deckhttps://youtu.be/L2adumfB9VY
:chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

https://youtu.be/jF9GBR3B0LE

OK, I think I got it this time! My two when they get off the deck!:chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle is so independent that Billy Joel's My Way would fit her. No clue on a song for Petey.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My guys would be sweet summer wine by Jane Fonda. But this weekend I had them in the stroller and the look on their faces looked more like a hip hop song Sipping on Jin and Juice! LOL


----------

